# Mice!



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

I finally got my mice on Saturday. I got them as feeder breeders for my snakes but i figured I'd show them off any way. Most are PEWs but i got a bunch of fancy mice too. I'd love to find out what their colors are if anyone can help me out. I'm sorry these aren't the best pictures, they are friendly but a little shy!


----------



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

This little girl is one of my favorites! She's a shiny gold and white. 

















I think these babies belong to two moms... The former owner/breeder put 6 pregnant girls in one box the night before to bring them to me and the next morning there was 17 babies in the box. I've seen all the girls feed them but i know some of the are still pregnant... 
















All the moms that were in the one box.


----------



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)




----------



## zoocrewmice (May 5, 2009)

Cute mice! Just wanted to say I like the rack too. Have you ever had problems with them being able to eat through the 1/4" wire?


----------



## Airidies (Apr 3, 2011)

So far no. One rack has a small piece of wire cut from in between two squares and the other doesn't but i've seen all the mice eating just fine. The only problem i have is that the tall rack doesn't have an area blocked off for food and the mice spread the food all over the top, which is really hard to see under the tub above it.

The Rats have 1/2" wire and eat just fine out of it too. It's cute watching them reach up and grab the food, bite off a chunk and pull it trough.









The top slot doesn't have a tub because the blocked off area i guess was chewed open? before i got it.
I'm going to Lowe's this weekend to get some more wire to replace it and I can spread them out a little more... Everyone's a little cramped right now because i was given 10 extra mice plus 3 ASFs that i didn't expect...


----------



## FeralWolf (Dec 28, 2010)

Woah! Nice cages! Do you have any updated pics of the babies?


----------

